# vegetarian meat head?



## GhoulieLover (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I've been lurking on this site and have been so inspired by all of your creative ideas! (thank you!)
I have an odd question. My husband and I throw a Halloween party every year, and I wanted to try a version of the meat head. Problem is that I'm a vegetarian and would prefer to use something else as the outer layer. I have absolutely no ideas how I would make a vegetarian-friendly version. 
Does anyone have any ideas of how to modify this, but still have it looking as impressively gross as the real meat head? 
Thanks!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

My first thought was super-thin beet slices, roasted red peppers or red cabbage. Zucchini and cucumber would probably take food coloring well. Nori would look sick too. 

You might also consider skipping the solid top layer and using the spread as a chance for color and texture. You could layer a softer spread over the cream cheese to make the face drippy...

Just a few ideas!


----------



## GhoulieLover (Jun 27, 2012)

*thank youj!*

 ooo--thanks Anda! I love those ideas!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

You're welcome, GhoulieLover... Just be sure to post your results!


----------



## llewis (Jul 6, 2012)

My friend is vegetarian, so this would work great for me, too! Thanks!


----------



## GhoulieLover (Jun 27, 2012)

I will try to remember to post the pictures! I'm excited to try it out--how sad that October is months away


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Well, you know, it's always wise to test out a recipe well beforehand - no need to wait until October


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

RoxyBlue, that's exactly what I've been saying about my jell-o shot recipes! :lolkin: (I'm not getting drunk, I'm _doing research_!)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

For the top layer, you could also use tofu. It takes flavoring and color quite well, and you could make an awesome zombie head with that stuff.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Anda said:


> RoxyBlue, that's exactly what I've been saying about my jell-o shot recipes! :lolkin: (I'm not getting drunk, I'm _doing research_!)


That's funny!!!! :jol:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

there is such a thing as vegetarian lunch "meat" it's thicker than the "normal" kind so im not sure it would give the same effect. I don't tend to buy it anymore, i just make pure vegetable sandwhiches but i use to buy it years ago when i was still half brainwashed lol(no offense to any omnivores)


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

We usually start doing our "research" on party drinks and foods in August. Have had some interesting nights trying to cross the street back to my house. Besides it gives you time to tweak the recipes some.


----------



## GhoulieLover (Jun 27, 2012)

I forgot about that vegetarian "meat--I'm like you, GothicCandle, in that nowadays I tend to use more veggies, etc rather than meat substitutes in my meals  Sounds like you're a seasoned vegetarian too!

Thank you everyone for all of your great ideas!


----------

